
6 Feet Office - 80mph
https://www.cushmanwakefield.com/en/netherlands/six-feet-office
======
Someone
I don’t see this work in typical office buildings without significantly
reducing the number of people working in a building.

I would think elevators will be a choking point, certainly around lunchtime.
Let’s say you’re one of the first to go for lunch. If you return, how do you
get out of the elevator while others are still waiting to go down?

Paternoster lifts
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternoster_lift](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paternoster_lift))
might help, but even if you can retrofit them into existing buildings, that
won’t happen overnight.

------
jaredcwhite
There's absolutely no way I would sit at a desk for an entire work day staring
at the back of a coworker's desk area and thinking it's all cool because of a
clear plastic sheet. Merely rearranging some furniture and adding signs to an
open office is no solution at all.

Nothing less than a radical, bottom-up rethink of what "office space" is in a
post-coronavirus world is needed at this point.

